# For Macfish



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

What do you think his head looks better then on mine


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Let me give you a few more....

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f223/MacFish/Fish Pics/EBJD/keeper from Juvies 2007/

That was my pair 

That pair are the parents of my Blue Gene Jack Dempsey's.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

MacFish said:


> Let me give you a few more....
> 
> http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f223/MacFish/Fish Pics/EBJD/keeper from Juvies 2007/
> 
> ...


I think Ill wait for yours. Your fish sure are great looking. I quess Iam getting a little antsy .


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

*macfish*

MACFISH i am getting antsy over here too! lol keep me up to date about what you are doing.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

My older EB's are doing quite well. The biggest ones are about 1" without tail. I still want to grow them a little more before selling them. My younger EB's have been taken off BBS and are now eating crushed flake food. So far they are doing well too. 

Unfortunately, I'm shutting things down in the near future. I just don't have the time or space required to keep doing this. I am currently in negotiations to sell my BGJD breeders. I will still have a few available. They will not be cheap and I want to make sure whoever I sell them to has the same goals I have which is to breed better quality fish. 

If anyone is interested, feel free to PM me and we can chat about it.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

well like i had told you before i am not going to have anything near to your set up but i would like to have some great fish to start things out when/if that time comes. If you could PM about your prices and when you are thinking about unloading some i would appreciate it. So that i can start thinking about how to set up things on my end.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

You're getting out?? always sad to loose someone from the fold.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Riceburner said:


> You're getting out?? always sad to loose someone from the fold.


Unless I win the lottery and can buy a bigger house.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

build a stand to hold 3 90g on top of each other????  Make em show tanks for the living room....


..ducks from Macwife thrown things...


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Riceburner said:


> ..ducks from Macwife thrown things...


You got that right! I guess i could if I didn't mind not having a couch


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

make one tank a coffee table....another a TV stand....one a couch(tall couch)....


----------

